# mkv & srt to dvd



## zoranb (Sep 12, 2009)

I have a mkv file and the appropriate srt file and i want to burn those two to a dvd in order to watch the video on a desktop dvdvideo player.

If the subs cannot be toggled on/off i would like to have them enabled permenantly "on" when watching the video!

How can this be done?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 13, 2009)

Use any number of programs (VisualHub, Handbrake, Toast, Popcorn, etc.) to convert the MKV to a VIDEO_TS folder.

Burn VIDEO_TS folder in the appropriate format to a DVD.

Watch DVD.


----------



## zoranb (Sep 13, 2009)

how do i convert with handbreak to VIDEO_TS? and how do i add in the subs using handbreak?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 13, 2009)

You can use Handbrake to convert the MKV file to a format that's compatible with Toast/Popcorn, then use Toast/Popcorn to burn the file to a DVD.

Handbrake won't get you directly from an MKV to a VIDEO_TS folder -- but it will (as far as I know) convert an MKV file to an MP4 or AVI and embed subtitles (under the "Audio & Subtitles" section), and then you can take the resulting MP4/AVI and use another program (Toast/Popcorn, VisualHub, etc.) to burn it to a DVD.

I am not sure of a completely free way to do this, as VisualHub is not free, and worse off, it's not even available anymore (i.e., you can't buy it anymore, so there's no way to unlock the program).  VisualHub has some open-source counterparts that may or may not help you -- they're available from:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/transcoderredux/

Hint: visit the "Develop" tab and check out from the SVN the latest build.  You'll need XCode installed (and a tad bit of work to "check out" the files in the Terminal) to build/compile the application.  I believe TranscoderRedux will convert a movie file (AVI/MP4) to a burnable video DVD.


----------



## zoranb (Sep 13, 2009)

ok great recommendations, i already have Toast so i guess VisualHub wont be neccesary,right?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 13, 2009)

You should be good-to-go.

Using Toast Titanium 10, simply drag the video file into the "DVD-Video" pane and click "Burn."

You can also save a disk image of the DVD video -- this is useful for checking whether the conversion went ok or not without having to waste a DVD-R -- if it went ok, simply burn the image to a DVD.  If not, you can try again without having to waste a DVD-R.


----------



## zoranb (Sep 13, 2009)

...ok thanx,and just one more thing, what are the appropriate settings for handbrake to have those subs enabled? I mean what is the procedure? Do i simply place the srt file where the video file is having the same name with it and what do i do with the "forced sub only" option? must i have that checked?

also are the subs enabled permenantly? or can they be turned on/off like in a dvd movie?


----------



## zoranb (Sep 14, 2009)

???


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 14, 2009)

This I am not sure of.  That's why I explained how to make a DVD disc image, so that you can test various solutions before committing to a DVD-R.


----------



## zoranb (Sep 15, 2009)

a dvd disk image isnt required to check, one can simply play the produced file to see, dont u think?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 15, 2009)

Sure, but that's not going to tell you how the subtitles will behave once the files are converted to VIDEO_TS.


----------



## pingors (Apr 8, 2010)

How to burn a DVD with an AVI file with .srt subs? As far as I know, Toast doesnt recognize the srt file as a subs file. Neither does Iskysoft software. Suggestions really appreciated! Thanks.


----------

